
A Peek into Einstein's Zurich Notebook - jonnybgood
http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook/
======
iokevins
Note: Exempt the University of Pittsburg web site, in web browser extension
"HTTPS Everywhere", to prevent redirection, from
[http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook/](http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook/),
to
[https://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook](https://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook).
The latter seems to generate error "Page Not Found"...possibly due to mixed
content http/https HTML (?) Browser: Google Chrome, 48.0.2564.109 m.

------
coldcode
Fascinating look at failure, which I think is pretty common to math at this
level. Yet in the end once he eliminated all the failure genius appeared.

